# Using my PSP as a remote to turn my PS3 into a Media server?



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I have this question running in the back of my mind, and I am just curious if it is possible for this to work... Or if it would make any sense. I know the PSP will connect to the PS3 to watch a movie, but can it control the PS3 somehow. 

I did buy the bluetooth remote for my movies, but I am curious for things like music.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

George I can't answer you since I don't have a PSP. My son does though so if nobody else can answer up I'll get ahold of him and see if he's played with this any.

I do know you can turn the PS3 on remotely with the PSP, and listen to music and play movies and PS1 games that are on the PS3 HD, but I am not sure if you can control the PS3 persay other than just turning it on and accessing content on the PSP.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Bill, I appreciate anything you can find out. Its a bit of a shot in the dark but thought I would take a chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Rambo4

I guess you can. I found the following quote on the american PS3 page

----------quote-------------
Using the [Audio Output Device] setting

An [Audio Output Device] setting has been added under settings (Settings) > remote settings (Remote Play Settings) in the home menu.

With this setting, you can use your PSP system as a remote control for playing audio on your PS3 system. If your PS3 system is connected to an audio output device such as an AV receiver, you can operate the device without turning on your TV.

You can set which system plays audio during remote play with a PSP system.
PSP Play audio on the PSP system.
PS3 Play audio on the PS3 system.
--------quote------------------------

I don't think I can give you the link, since I'm a very new user, though, but I have the setting on my PS3

If this doesn't work I'd like to know, since I'm considering buying a PSP the next time I'm in the US, so I won't have to turn on my projector every time I want to listen to music.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up! I thought one should be able to, but never got around to playing around with the settings that much. I have been busy with work and "Metal Gear Solid 4"... 

I agree that would be really nice not to have to fire up the projector for music now and then. I'll give it a shot and get back to you. Thanks again.


----------

